# Proper String and Changing Steel Cables



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Ok I'll give this a shot. When you replace the steel for string it lightens the systems mass substantially this allows more of the energy in the system to go into the arrow. The more solid string reduces bounce and flex so that along with the higher energy can add a little extra stress in the limbs that wasn't necessarily anticipated. So I would think long and hard about just how bad you would feel if this bow failed. I would say if the limbs are laminated glass with a wood core then it will likely fail. Those limbs failed even under the older cabling systems causing them to switch to a solid glass limb. If it has the solid fiberglass limbs that I think PSE started using in the 90's then it will likely be fine. I've converted a bunch of bows with solid limbs and have had no issues. The performance increase you get is worth the risk for me.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I wouldn't recommend doing this but if you do I wouldn't use anything above fast flite.
www.60xcustomstrings.com


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

60x is right.....
it's not recommended to replace steel cable systems with modern synthetics. the old steel cables are actually much more resilient than the modern stuff and the repeated shock to the limbs at the end of a shot cycle, usually ends up destroying the limbs.
during the years when systems were changing over to synthetics from steel, this was a very common question and it had a very common occurrence of limb failure, for those who tried it. 
as I recall, the only recommendation for fast-flite, was to use only that, for the string itself, not the entire rig.


----------



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys.

I was under the impression that I would be able to change my cables since my cams seem to be made to use either steel or synthetics. Here are a couple of pictures to show what I mean. The cam is clearly designed to accept the loop of a synthetic cable.

















This bow has fiberglass limbs, no wood. Is there really no way I can safely change them for fast flight? I would like to do some more precise tuning and there is no way I can do that with the steel cables.


----------



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

No thoughts?


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

The cams are designed for a disk OR loop. The thing is, steel cables came with a disk or loop ends. Not sure if synthetic string were an option in THOSE cam's design or not. Me being the tinkerer....I would probably whip out some cables outta D97 and see how things go.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

They don't look like very aggressive cams..I'd turn the poundage down and give it a go...if it was me.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Oddly enough it looks like there is a string grove around the hole where the cable attaches. I would be tempted to make a set and see what happens. I trust 452X for strength over steel cables anyday.


----------



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

I seem to remember seeing somewhere online that the intruders were available with synthetic cables in some configurations. But I can't for the life of me remember where.

Can anyone back this up?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

NP Archery said:


> The cams are designed for a disk OR loop. The thing is, steel cables came with a disk or loop ends. Not sure if synthetic string were an option in THOSE cam's design or not. Me being the tinkerer....I would probably whip out some cables outta D97 and see how things go.


Yup NP, I like how you think. I would certainly slap some strings on there and if the limbs failed a year and a half from now I would say gee it shot well while it lasted 

Before you put strings on there I would do a crono test to see just how much arrow speed increase you get.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

it has nothing to do with the aggressive or non-aggessive nature of the cams, or the strength of the string material. the limbs themselves, aren't made of a compound that will handle the stress that modern string materials transfer to them at the end of the shot cycle.


----------



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

So Ron,

What you are saying is that the steel cables have more "elasticity" to them then fast flite ones would and are therefore more forgiving on the limbs?


----------



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

Just trying to understand the physics of it


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

fgignac said:


> Just trying to understand the physics of it


They are a lot more massive too so they absorb more of the systems energy so less of it shows up as vibration in the limbs.


----------



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok

Thanks for the input guys. I guess I will hold off on the tinkering for the moment. I can't really afford a new bow right now so I probably shouldn't risk it


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

you would be surprised just how resilient steel cable is. fast flite material, as well some of the others were around for quit a while during the later period that steel cables were used on bows. until limb technology caught up to these synthetic string materials, they couldn't be used. it may be that those cams were made for use on other bows by other manufacturers that did use fast-flite, which indecently, was the first synthetic string and cable material, and that the limbs on some other manufacturers bow, had a technology that would withstand the synthetics. 
you have to consider that not all manufacturers make all the parts for their bows, exclusively. at the time, there were facilities that made cams that several bow companies all used and the state of a particular bow companies limb technology, determined which type of rig could be used. it is common today as well, there are CNC programs available for generic cams, for any company that would wish to manufacture a compound bow. the advantageous part, is that limb technology is so universally established, that the question of rig materials is pretty much a moot point.
very few of todays manufacturers, produce their own limbs and that has been the status quoi, for many years. ie. "Gordon Plastics", "Barnesdale" , etc. they produce limbs for several big bow manufacturers. you could essentially produce an entire compound, without manufacturing a single piece yourself. I know of a fellow in northern Wisconsin, that owns a shop, that did just that for several years.


----------



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for the info Ron. Very interesting.

I don't suppose you have any advice on how to get the cams on a steel cable bow in time. Is my only option new cables?


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

fgignac said:


> Thanks for the info Ron. Very interesting.
> 
> I don't suppose you have any advice on how to get the cams on a steel cable bow in time. Is my only option new cables?


 it's a much harder job than on a bow with today's rig. where the cable goes through the cam, there is a set screw that locks the cable in place with the can. you have to loosen that screw and slide the cable through the cam a small amount. it can be difficult because the cable is a tight fit through the cam and it is usually kinked from the set screw. small amouts of change can also be made by twisting the cablelength between the cam and the termination on the opposite axle.


----------

